# Deb called and Oliver has a home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I had nothing to do with it, but since it is Scottsdale and she hasn't posted anything, I still get half a point.  :smtease: (besides, she is pulling away from me so I have to do this...) 


Way to go Deb!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Sounds like the perfect family to with a couple of preteen kids. Not so little Oliver has lots of energy and he is large enough this will be the PERFECT family for him.


3 cheers for Deb!! :wine:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:cheer: *Yeaaaaaa! Sounds perfect! :cheer: *


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Boy, everybody is getting homes for these babies!!! Way to go Deb~~~~You won this one!!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's great! Sounds perfect and never mind you and Deb - OLIVER :wub: wins!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Seeing I am the GodMother of Oliver - I have to approve this adoption - family must have a supply of Ace bandages and wicker chairs ... :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray for Oliver!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

:dothewave: :cheer: :dothewave:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

DEB :grouphug: I KNOW YOU WILL MISS HIM LOTS/ :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Way to go. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Go ahead, Steve, steal her thunder!!! :shocked: 

I'm so happy for little Oliver, sounds like a great home for him.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Yeh! for Oliver


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Apr 11 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760939


> Go ahead, Steve, steal her thunder!!! :shocked:
> 
> I'm so happy for little Oliver, sounds like a great home for him.[/B]



Does that surprise you??  (It shouldn't!!)


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: Hooray for Oliver :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay for Oliver! God bless him and his new family and Deb and Steve.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760947


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Apr 11 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760939





> Go ahead, Steve, steal her thunder!!! :shocked:
> 
> I'm so happy for little Oliver, sounds like a great home for him.[/B]



Does that surprise you??  (It shouldn't!!)
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I guess it didn't surprise me that much!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760861


> I had nothing to do with it, but since it is Scottsdale and she hasn't posted anything, I still get half a point.  :smtease: (besides, she is pulling away from me so I have to do this...)
> 
> 
> Way to go Deb!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> ...



Well, I am going to have to jump in here and let you all know that we not only have a new home for Oliver but we also have a new home for Cocoa, another of AMA's foster kids that "Deb had." 
So I guess that puts her a lot of points up on you Steve. LOL 
AMA rescue and I have been so very fortunate to have had Deb become one of our foster homes. I have been fortunate to have Deb as one of my "supports" to guide me through the maze of rescue. I have been involved with rescue for years on my own, but taking on AMA's West Coast Rescue has really moved things into a differant league. Deb has been a solid and always positive support and we have spent MANY hours talking and working on getting homes for these Hoolighans kids that she has so lovingly cared for. Without Deb,2 of the AMA fosters she had would have been euthanized the day we got them. Cant say thank-you enough Deb and you really are the best and have my vote. 
Edie Gobbi, AMA West Coast REscue Coordinator


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's awesome. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 11 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761034


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760861





> I had nothing to do with it, but since it is Scottsdale and she hasn't posted anything, I still get half a point.  :smtease: (besides, she is pulling away from me so I have to do this...)
> 
> 
> Way to go Deb!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> ...



Well, I am going to have to jump in here and let you all know that we not only have a new home for Oliver but we also have a new home for Cocoa, another of AMA's foster kids that "Deb had." 
So I guess that puts her a lot of points up on you Steve. LOL 
AMA rescue and I have been so very fortunate to have had Deb become one of our foster homes. I have been fortunate to have Deb as one of my "supports" to guide me through the maze of rescue. I have been involved with rescue for years on my own, but taking on AMA's West Coast Rescue has really moved things into a differant league. Deb has been a solid and always positive support and we have spent MANY hours talking and working on getting homes for these Hoolighans kids that she has so lovingly cared for. Without Deb,2 of the AMA fosters she had would have been euthanized the day we got them. Cant say thank-you enough Deb and you really are the best and have my vote. 
Edie Gobbi, AMA West Coast REscue Coordinator
[/B][/QUOTE]

I still get points Edie as I'm the one that paired the Lindermans with Sugar/Cocoa!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What wonderful news. Yes, our SM rescuers are just the best.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761046


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 11 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761034





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760861





> I had nothing to do with it, but since it is Scottsdale and she hasn't posted anything, I still get half a point.  :smtease: (besides, she is pulling away from me so I have to do this...)
> 
> 
> Way to go Deb!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> ...



Well, I am going to have to jump in here and let you all know that we not only have a new home for Oliver but we also have a new home for Cocoa, another of AMA's foster kids that "Deb had." 
So I guess that puts her a lot of points up on you Steve. LOL 
AMA rescue and I have been so very fortunate to have had Deb become one of our foster homes. I have been fortunate to have Deb as one of my "supports" to guide me through the maze of rescue. I have been involved with rescue for years on my own, but taking on AMA's West Coast Rescue has really moved things into a differant league. Deb has been a solid and always positive support and we have spent MANY hours talking and working on getting homes for these Hoolighans kids that she has so lovingly cared for. Without Deb,2 of the AMA fosters she had would have been euthanized the day we got them. Cant say thank-you enough Deb and you really are the best and have my vote. 
Edie Gobbi, AMA West Coast REscue Coordinator
[/B][/QUOTE]

I still get points Edie as I'm the one that paired the Lindermans with Sugar/Cocoa! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry Steve, but Cocoa isnt Sugar. LOL You get some points for Sugar, but now Deb jumps ahead with placing Cocoa too. Cocoa is a differant dog then Sugar. LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 12 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761327


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761046





> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 11 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761034





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760861





> I had nothing to do with it, but since it is Scottsdale and she hasn't posted anything, I still get half a point.  :smtease: (besides, she is pulling away from me so I have to do this...)
> 
> 
> Way to go Deb!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> ...



Well, I am going to have to jump in here and let you all know that we not only have a new home for Oliver but we also have a new home for Cocoa, another of AMA's foster kids that "Deb had." 
So I guess that puts her a lot of points up on you Steve. LOL 
AMA rescue and I have been so very fortunate to have had Deb become one of our foster homes. I have been fortunate to have Deb as one of my "supports" to guide me through the maze of rescue. I have been involved with rescue for years on my own, but taking on AMA's West Coast Rescue has really moved things into a differant league. Deb has been a solid and always positive support and we have spent MANY hours talking and working on getting homes for these Hoolighans kids that she has so lovingly cared for. Without Deb,2 of the AMA fosters she had would have been euthanized the day we got them. Cant say thank-you enough Deb and you really are the best and have my vote. 
Edie Gobbi, AMA West Coast REscue Coordinator
[/B][/QUOTE]

I still get points Edie as I'm the one that paired the Lindermans with Sugar/Cocoa!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry Steve, but Cocoa isnt Sugar. LOL You get some points for Sugar, but now Deb jumps ahead with placing Cocoa too. Cocoa is a differant dog then Sugar. LOL 




[/B][/QUOTE]


Sugar is the one I jailbroke out of the Irvine Shelter - Cocoa came on board a couple of weeks later ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 12 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761327


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761046





> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 11 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761034





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 11 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760861





> I had nothing to do with it, but since it is Scottsdale and she hasn't posted anything, I still get half a point.  :smtease: (besides, she is pulling away from me so I have to do this...)
> 
> 
> Way to go Deb!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> ...



Well, I am going to have to jump in here and let you all know that we not only have a new home for Oliver but we also have a new home for Cocoa, another of AMA's foster kids that "Deb had." 
So I guess that puts her a lot of points up on you Steve. LOL 
AMA rescue and I have been so very fortunate to have had Deb become one of our foster homes. I have been fortunate to have Deb as one of my "supports" to guide me through the maze of rescue. I have been involved with rescue for years on my own, but taking on AMA's West Coast Rescue has really moved things into a differant league. Deb has been a solid and always positive support and we have spent MANY hours talking and working on getting homes for these Hoolighans kids that she has so lovingly cared for. Without Deb,2 of the AMA fosters she had would have been euthanized the day we got them. Cant say thank-you enough Deb and you really are the best and have my vote. 
Edie Gobbi, AMA West Coast REscue Coordinator
[/B][/QUOTE]

I still get points Edie as I'm the one that paired the Lindermans with Sugar/Cocoa! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry Steve, but Cocoa isnt Sugar. LOL You get some points for Sugar, but now Deb jumps ahead with placing Cocoa too. Cocoa is a differant dog then Sugar. LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is interesting, as the Lindermans renamed Sugar to Cocoa.... darn... this is giving me a headache...

I did not know that Deb even had a dog by the name of Cocoa!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, get with the program, Steve!! Edie, and I, have been running circles around you ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Edie soooo flippin' rocks, we've had Nubi, Oliver, Sugar, and Cocoa, adopted within a month!!

And yep, to the PERFECT homes. Yes, we did steal a "lead" from you, and Winter, however, a lead was
also stolen, from AMA, for Nubi. So we'll call that one a "draw" ~ :smrofl: 

As a Seinfeld fan, I must also steal, and change a bit, this famous line: NO POINTS FOR YOU!!!! :smtease: :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*We need a referee in here.*  olice: olice: olice: 










:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:dothewave: Hooray!!!!! :dothewave: 

I think we need some kind of spreadsheet to keep up with all of the babies you guys rescue and find furever homes for!!!

I can't keep up any longer with who has who - and apparently Steve can't either. :smtease: 

Linda


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 12 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761406


> Oh, get with the program, Steve!! Edie, and I, have been running circles around you ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Edie soooo flippin' rocks, we've had Nubi, Oliver, Sugar, and Cocoa, adopted within a month!!
> 
> ...



Hey Deb, You forgot my big boy Walter !!! How could you??? . LOL Just gave him his first trim and he wasnt nearly as hard as I thought he might be and didnt need the muzzle either. Whew..That boy has some fear. I do all my own grooming so was hoping I wouldnt have to take him to a groomer. Its not the best job, but adequate and we dont need to clip toenails (YEAH) because he is keeping them worn down walking on the road. He wont let me hold his foot, so I was very glad to see no trimming needed. He will go to the vet if we have to get them done ever. Will try to get new pics to send in. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hurray for Oliver and Cocoa! :happy dance: I just love Oliver and am glad he found a perfect home. I am happy for Cocoa too of course. Way to go Deb.


----------

